# When?



## Steve V (Sep 24, 2020)

I have an outdoor plant in Central New Jersey in an Octopot. Started late but seems healthy. Should I be trimming? When should I harvest. Believe this to be Gorilla OG.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Need to check out your trichromes and see how much Cloudy to Amber you have.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

HARVESTING AT THE RIGHT TIME
For the best yields, it’s crucial that you know how to identify when it’s time to harvest by the colour of the trichomes. This is something you should start doing in the last couple weeks of the flowering stage.

Since trichomes cannot be seen by the naked eye, they must be looked at with a magnifying glass or jewelers loupe. If the trichomes are still translucent, they are not ready. At this point, they’re still producing cannabinoids, something you don’t want to interrupt. Buds will grow exponentially in the last 2 weeks, so be patient. When trichomes start turning milky white, it’s an indication they’re close. The buds still won’t be ready, but this is the time to be most attentive. Around half of the pistils should’ve darkened to an amber-brown colour by now.

The trichomes will transition from a milky white to a cloudy white tonality. Harvesting during this stage will give the most psychedelic/mental effects, but it will yield less hash than if you wait. It all depends on the grower’s preference. When trichomes finally start to turn amber, there’s no more time to waste. Harvesting during this stage will create more of a body high associated with indica strains.

There is a short, yet manageable window to achieve a good mental and physical high combination. When the trichomes still display a cloudy white colour, but are already turning slightly amber, harvesting will result in a nice mix of effects. A good time to chop is when ¼ of the trichomes have turned amber, while the others remain cloudy.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Great explanation!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 24, 2020)

yeah you are still clear.   keep waiting!!     the pics others posted should help you get what you are looking for
i always picked my sativa based strains at cloudy with no amber.   the others i was not as picky,  cloudy or mixed was usually when i harvested


----------



## Steve V (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

Funny, I was just doing that.   Have two sativas 68 days in.   Key lime pie was cloudy with very little Amber the Pineapple looks just like the pic Hopper posted....both are in total darkness for 48 hrs and then will cut, trim the fan leaves and hang for a dry trim.

If harvested to soon the high will only last about 15 minutes.....I wait.  You will know the difference if you wait.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

pute said:


> est too early
> Funny, I was just doing that.   Have two sativas 68 days in.   Key lime pie was cloudy with very little Amber the Pineapple looks just like the pic Hopper posted....both are in total darkness for 48 hrs and then will cut, trim the fan leaves and hang for a dry trim.
> 
> If harvested to soon the high will only last about 15 minutes.....I wait.  You will know the difference if you wait.


Yes Sir
If I harvest too early the smoke makes me all jittery and paranoid


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 6, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Yes Sir
> If I harvest too early the smoke makes me all jittery and paranoid



mmmmmm..my kind of smoke , edgy , figitty  weed... Ames me feel normal whatever that is


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

Not me so much., I like the airy buzz that starts with Indica, right before the big face plant.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Aug 6, 2021)

I like indica...heavy hybrids.  I like the energy in a sativa  but need that couch lock blend to get my head right


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't care for pure Sativa.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 7, 2021)

pute said:


> I like indica...heavy hybrids.  I like the energy in a sativa  but need that couch lock blend to get my head right


Spot on as far as I'm concerned, obviously many like sativa, but I can agree with the indica assessment you make.

To wind down, I want that  hammer time effect of indica. The bubble from OG Kush was right up my alley.

Bubba


----------

